# Wer fährt ein Cube Hyde (Pro) bzw. SL Cross



## gate (10. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Cross bzw. wie es nun neudeutsch heißt "urbanem" Rad.
Merkmale:
- keine Federgabel
- keine Scheibenbremsen
Es soll für ne schnelle Runde nach Feierabend genutzt werden.
Dabei bin ich nun über die Cube Modelle Hyde (Pro) und SL Cross gestolpert.
Ein weiterer Wunsch ist, dass die Sitzposition nicht zu gestreckt ist. Das widerspricht vielleicht etwas dem Wunsch nach einer schnellen Runde ist aber so!
Die genannten Räder müssten dann wahrscheinlich entgegen der Erstausstattung einen andern Vorbau / Lenker bekommen.
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit den genannten Rädern (Fotos)?

Welche Alternativen gibt es?

Gruß


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (10. November 2012)

Ich hab ein zum "urbanen" Rad - wie du es beschreibst - umgebautes Crossbike und fahre hin und wieder mit dem SL Cross Pro von meinem Bruder.

Die SL Cross-Serie ist schon verdammt sportlich (auch unkomfortabel) und schnell, damit kann man wesentlich besser Tempo machen als mit einem Crossbike.
Ich halte sie für die nahezug perfekten Kurzstrecken-Fortbewegungsmittel. An der Ampel kannst du die Autos locker stehen lassen und bist in der Stadt ähnlich schnell wie mit dem Auto oder den Öffentlichen - und mehr Spaß machts auch noch.

Leider hat das Hyde ja mittlerweile meist Scheibenbremsen, weils halt im Trend liegt. Würde ich aber am Alltagsrad nicht haben wollen, wegen Wartungsaufwand, etc.

Wenn es eine schnelle Rund nach Feierabend werden soll, würde ich außerdem auf ne Kettenschaltung setzen (2-fach, wenn nicht bergig ist), die bietet einfach die flexiblere Abstufung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gate (10. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, zu sportlich sollte es ja nicht sein.
Das Rad soll halt relativ leicht sein. Da ich maximal mal einen Feld- oder Waldweg nehme, kann ich auf eine Federgabel verzichten. Tourenlänge: 20-80km. Wobei der Durchschnitt der Länge wohl bei 20-30 liegt. Längere Touren sollen möglich sein und da ist mir eine zu gestreckte Position zu unbequem.

Wie genau sieht denn Dein Umbau aus? (evtl. Fotos?)


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (10. November 2012)

Wenns nicht zu sportlich sein soll, kommt für dich vielleicht ein Hyde eher in Frage.

Ich habe mir ein LTD CLS Pro umgebaut (http://www.2009.cuberussia.ru/p-ltd_cls_pro/). Die Federgabel durch eine relativ kurze Starrgabel von CNC-Bike ersetzt, die Kassette gegen eine Rennradkassette getauscht, den Lenker gegen nen schmalen Flatbar getauscht, XT-Schalthebel drangebaut und Slicks von Vittoria draufgemacht. Den Sattel muss ich noch bei Gelegenheit tauschen, der passt nicht richtig zur Geometrie. Wiegt nun etwa 11,5 kg (mit Klingel, div. Reflektoren und Schutzblechen, da eben Alltagsrad), was ich für einen Gesamtpreis von unter 600  mit Umrüstungskosten eigentlich ganz beachtlich finde.

Aber effektiv ist der Umbau nur ein Zeichen dafür, dass ich mir ein SL Cross hätte kaufen sollen. 

Fotos hab ich leider gerade nicht da, und im Keller kann ich gerade schlecht welche machen. Ich kanns morgen mal probieren.


----------



## Spritsparer (12. November 2012)

Also ich wär so ein Cube Hyde Sl Rider.(Allerdings doch mit Scheibenbremse)

Ich habe bereits das Bike etwas modifiziert und bin damit mehr als nur zufrieden.Ich habe jetzt so um die 1500km damit auf der Uhr und bisher war es sehr zuverlässig.

Ich fahre damit täglich zur Arbeit und auch auf einer Spazierfahrtour gleitet es sehr zügig.

Ein paar Fotos und Fakten findest du hier...........

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=65035&page=23




Falls noch fragen oder andere Fotos gewünscht sind,nur bescheid sagen.


----------



## gate (12. November 2012)

Hallo,

der Lenker ist ja Porno - aber eigentlich genau das, was man braucht um die Sitzposition entspannter zu gestalten.
Wie groß bist Du, welche Rahmengröße und wie aufrecht sitzt Du denn?
Danke für den Hinweis und die Fotos!

Gruß


----------



## Spritsparer (12. November 2012)

Entspannte 1,98m.

Rahmengrösse 62cm!

Daher auch diese Fahrwerksgeometrie,"Aufrecht-Sportlich-Urban"!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. November 2012)

Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos gemacht:





Ist eben mein Alltagsrad, deshalb ist da allerhand Krimskrams drangebaut.


----------



## gate (13. November 2012)

Nettes Rad - aber die Sattelüberhöhung wäre mir zu viel.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. November 2012)

Das sieht vor allem auf dem zweiten Bild so extrem aus - haste recht.
Aber irgendwie fühlt sich das gar nicht so unbequem an.

Für dich wärs eher nix, du suchst ja eher nach was bequemen.


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Dezember 2013)

Habe mal mein Cube SL Cross im Anhang auf Fotos zur Ansicht .Komme damit im Berliner Stadtverkehr super mit zurecht .Wendig und Schnell.Habe mir für den Winter auch noch zusätzlich einen Laufradsatz mit Spikes gegönnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

